# Partner site down?



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I get a 503 error, Bad Gateway, when trying to load partners.Uber.com


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> I get a 503 error, Bad Gateway, when trying to load partners.Uber.com


Please tell me someone hacked Uber


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I get a 503 error, Bad Gateway, when trying to load partners.Uber.com


Yep it's down here too


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

503 could mean any one of a number of problems, including a denial of service attack.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Mine says 502 - Bad Gateway


----------



## JTull (Oct 15, 2015)

Broken on my BlackBerry as well....


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

You're correct, it does say 502. That's often a problem with the host site's servers not communicating with each other. It could also be caused when a site is trying to fight a denial of service attack.

I'm not saying that anyone is flooding Uber, only commenting.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I get this, now...




  






*Sorry...*
There was an error. That was definitely not Uber of us!

Try again and if you're still having problems, please get in touch.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The website Is it down right now indicates that Uber, iTunes, the US Army, and Craigslist have all had problems today.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> The website Is it down right now indicates that Uber, iTunes, the US Army, and Craigslist have all had problems today.


Site is back up for me


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Site is back up for me


Same here


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone noticed the site is sill acting weird? I had some trips disappear from the partner site but still show in my app. Also my rating shows lower on the partner site main page but top right it's correct along with in my partner app.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

My app won't show any of my trips. Just shows some pictures of cones knocked over. 

But the site works fine. Odd.


----------

